# New boat... What to buy?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lots of quality jons out there which can handle a 60hp on a 17'.I was just looking at a Crestliner that can take a 60 . Tracker Jons are crap. I can picture folding one up like an empty pop can. They can too, that's why they don't want them to go too fast. LOL


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> Lots of quality jons out there which can handle a 60hp on a 17'.I was just looking at a Crestliner that can take a 60 . Tracker Jons are crap. I can picture folding one up like an empty pop can. The can too, that's why they don't want them to go too fast. LOL


I think the Grizzly is a tough rig for the money. If I want to spend the money for a bigger name I would just go all out. Where do you stop? Spend 10,000 on a Grizzly... 16,000 on a PolarKraft... 20,000 on a War Eagle! Have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

wateroperator said:


> I know some say that they've heard bad things about Tracker but I've had 2 so far and have no complaint on the quality. That being said, I called Tracker today to order a 1754 Camo Jon but when I said I wanted at least a 60hp on it they said the boat was only rated for a 30. I can't believe such a big boat is limited to a 30 HP outboard! The 1860 is limited to a 40 tiller also. If I buy the same identical boat with a console in 1754 I can run a 60. Makes no sense to me. Tracker told me that they would sell me what I want but will not install it or warranty it. I can mount the motor no problem and am not concerned so much with the hull warranty but I can't figure why the outboard won't be warrantied. They also stated that I would be running an illegal boat because of the oversized outboard. Not sure what direction to go now. I know that 30 horse four stroke won't be enough for that big of a boat.


That's nuts. My 1448 polar craft is rated for a 25 horse


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I looked at the Crestliner and priced one out. Think I'm going to order one. I can get into an 1860 with a 50 or 60 for just a bit more than a Grizzly with a 40. The Crestliner is obviously a better boat anyway. I seriously thought the Crestliner would be a ton more but glad I priced one now.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

My brothers 20 ft grizzly has split on the bottom 3 times.....A 4 ft split. The aluminum stringers have cracked the bench seats are falling off....not too tough in my opinion. I had a 1648 crestliner with a 40 on it and you could not kill that boat.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes I've decided to go with the Crestliner. Hopefully ordering one next week.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

May I ask which dealer are you shopping at?
I am looking very hard at a 1650 Retriever side console with 60hp Merc 4 stroke. Seems like the best combination for me of small puddle jumper/river runner and St Clair duck boat .

http://www.crestliner.com/retriever/1650-Retriever/


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Wilson Marine in Brighton seem to have the best price on the Crestliner and the sales lady I talked to was super nice. Wonderland Marine seemed to be good people when I priced a G3.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Go out of state for deals on a boats

MI dealers are all high dollar..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

G3 is a good boat as well, I kind of forgot that Wonderland had them. I have had good experiences with Wonderland, the boat in my Avatar came from Scott at Wonderland. A huge plus is I could get a Yamaha on a G3, I wasn't real keen on getting a Merc, which is all they want to put on Crestliners. If they (Wilsons in Harrison twp) would have wanted to quote a Crestliner with a Yamaha, my boat would have been ordered already.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

I have mixed emotions about Mercury also. From what time I've spent around Yamaha they seem to be excellent outboards. I will call around a little more before I order from anyone but it is nice to have a dealership that's close and can build a relationship with.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

The G3 DK is an awesome boat but the price tag reflects it. Wonderland has a 1862 in stock with a 70 Yamaha but its already 3k more than the Crestliner and they haven't tacked on freight and dealer prep yet.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I haven't heard any bad things about the smaller Mercury 4 strokes, and Crestliners are great hulls, especially for the money. I just don't want a Merc after I got screwed in the Optimax rollout debacle years ago. Factory backup on their bad powerheads was, to put it nicely, somewhat less than a reasonable level of customer care.
Besides my Yamahas have been stellar, and I haven't had to test factory customer care.
Out of warranty now.....hope I didn't jinx myself. LOL


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

The real bonus of going Mercury is that a close friend of mine in Missouri owns Marine Rebuilder LLC and is a Mercury fanatic. If I bought a Mercury; once the warranty is out, he is going to have plenty of parts and the Mercury training to get me going again for a lot less $.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

wateroperator said:


> I have mixed emotions about Mercury also. From what time I've spent around Yamaha they seem to be excellent outboards. I will call around a little more before I order from anyone but it is nice to have a dealership that's close and can build a relationship with.


Have you check out Freeway sports off 23 & Thompson in Fenton?

They carry a nice selection of new & used.

http://freeway-sports.com/


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

sullyxlh said:


> Have you check out Freeway sports off 23 & Thompson in Fenton?
> 
> They carry a nice selection of new & used.
> 
> http://freeway-sports.com/


I have not but I will call tomorrow and see what they have to offer. Thanks


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't beat a Yamaha for an outboard! Mine is going on 15 years and runs and looks brand new!


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

ESOX said:


> May I ask which dealer are you shopping at?
> I am looking very hard at a 1650 Retriever side console with 60hp Merc 4 stroke. Seems like the best combination for me of small puddle jumper/river runner and St Clair duck boat .
> 
> http://www.crestliner.com/retriever/1650-Retriever/


I'm looking at the 1860 Retriever DLX tiller. They ordered one for a gentleman and its supposed to be in soon. Their going to call before he picks it up so I can sneak a peek at it but I may order before then anyway. If I order next week I'll have my boat by mid May.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Very nice. I want something smaller, in the 16' range.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

This is my rig, 2003 Starcraft Fishmaster Dual Console with a 100 four stroke yamaha and 60lb Motorguide wireless bowmount. I love it for walleyes, salmon, perch, bass, and whitefish.


----------

